# D90 Lightroom....preset?



## chyidean (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a bit of a newbie in the world of dSLR photography (1.5 months), and I just wanted to pose a question because it's been bugging me ever since I got the camera.

So I've basically been using Lightroom to import my RAW files and do my PP. I had tried NX2 but I didn't like it that much. I loved the interface of Lightroom. However, the problem is that it "tweaks" the file after I import it. For a couple of seconds, it displays an embedded JPEG preview that looks so much better than the "tweaked" version that Adobe has after it reads the file. 

I was wondering if there was a preset I can apply to the file in order to make it look as close to the "camera" version as possible. 

Let me know if I'm a bit too confusing because I'm not sure if I'm using the correct terminology for this. 

Thanks
Dean


----------



## joshhuntnm (Mar 31, 2009)

I think there is one at Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2009)

AFAIK...It's actually the embedded JPEG that has been tweaked.  RAW files usually look a little bland exactly because they haven't been tweaked...which is one of the reasons that we like RAW files....they haven't been messed with by the camera.


----------



## chyidean (Mar 31, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> AFAIK...It's actually the embedded JPEG that has been tweaked.  RAW files usually look a little bland exactly because they haven't been tweaked...which is one of the reasons that we like RAW files....they haven't been messed with by the camera.



Well, I'm really trying to avoid as much editing as possible, but it's pretty hard when what you see in the LCD behind the camera is totally different from what you see on the screen once the RAW file is processed.

I think I might shooting in JPEG.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't get tweaking confused with "processing". The RAW file opened in Lightroom is processed by Lightroom. The camera JPEG is Nikon's interpretation of what colours should look like (to me it just looks oversaturated which is why I like Lightroom). The Lightroom one is how Adobe interprets colours and it will look the same regardless if you have a D90 or a D3.

This is not tweaking. This is processing. You say you want to avoid editing as much as possible well just change the picture controls like brightness, contrast, saturation, play with the curves, and at the bottom of the develop tools under calibration change the calibration method from "Adobe Standard" to "Camera Standard" which will help approximate the funky colours and contrast of the D90.

Once that is done save the settings as the Lightroom defaults. 

RAW is not about editing more, it's simply about more control and more options than what some Nikon engineer (who was clearly licking some frogs at the time) considers to be a natural image capture.
Also the LCD is never a good indication of what the image will turn out to be. No camera LCD compares even to a cheap computer LCD and you see very different things when your camera is out in the light too.


----------

